# Rc 4225924



## BNG (Dec 18, 2003)

I have the above tractor that I am willing to ''part with''.
The engine still turns. I think it would be a nice starter for someone. If interested email me at [email protected] for pics I kind of stink at posting pics but I will try.


----------

